# Aviation



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Anyone else fly? Any form or it.

Recreation, Carear, Where ya at in you experences?

I recenly upgraded to Caption of a TBM flying air ambulance, along with SIC in a Jetstreem 31. Lots of trailwheel time on the side.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I have my Private Single Engine Lic. Haven't flown for several years. When we started having kids and built a house that took care of the flying money. Really enjoyed it though.
Hayhauler if you look on the charts we live about a half mi. south of the Gene Snyder Airport (k62 airport identifier no.) just north west of Falmouth Ky


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks like a nice strip. What type of plane did you learn in?


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Cessna 140 and expensive hobby. Only 600 hours total time in traditional geared airplane. About ready to call it quits. To much red tape.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Got my license at 17 in a J-3 Cub. Flew A-3 Whales in the Navy and was a high-altitude target in Vietnam for a while. Had a Piper Cherokee 180, Cherokee 235, and an interest in a Cherokee 6-300. After I sold my company I was too busy and didn't have the time to mess with it or stay current, plus I moved overseas. I still go up with friends once in a while and I do miss it.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Learned to fly in a Cessna 150. Also have time in Cessna 152, 172 Skyhawk, Piper Cherokee 140, Cherokee Warrior.

Hay Hauler here is some info on the airport here next to where we live.

http://www.airnav.com/airport/K62


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice Thread Hay Hauler , Interesting to see a lot of farmers have connections with aviation.


----------



## TheFastMan (Sep 3, 2011)

I personally don't (my girlfriend is working on that though







), but my girlfriend is working on her license and her younger brother just got his. Her mom was working on a license before she married a former Air Force pilot who later flew commercially for Northwest. He died of brain cancer Christmas day last year though. My girlfriend works for Delta now as a baggage handler. It's nice because she has flight benefits, so she and a passenger (me) can fly about anywhere for free or next to nothing. It's reserve though, so we get to pick over the empty seats if there are any.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

kyfred, we actualy use airnav a lot here at work. Check out 3or8, thats where I learned 9 years ago. Fltplan.com is also a very helpfull tool! Between the two of those pages flightplaning is a breaze!

TheFastMan, sorry to here about the loss. Travel benifits are nice, unfortunaly we dont get them as a 135 on demand opperation. But we do go to some cool places.

Was in Bute Mt. the other day for a few hours.....


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I grew up around spray planes and smaller 2 to 6 seater aircraft. My dad started a flying service back in the late 60's. We ran piper pawnees and then we went to rockwell thrush commanders. I learned at a early age to fly and was ready to solo at the age of 16.My dad sold the spraying end of the business last year , which I was glad for he still sprayed and he is 75 years old. I worried that he would burn one in some day with his reflexs were getting alot slower. Now he keeps busy with gps for aircraft and installs, besides working on gps systems. I myself never liked the work end of that business so I stayed doing the farming end . We still have a beechcraft bonaza, citabra for messing around. I do miss having the sprayplanes handy for our own work. I am not used to waiting to get crops sprayed .


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well just saw this thread, no plane to call my own but at some point a 182 will be in the picture, renting a 172 from fbo now. Ktma


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Well just saw this thread, no plane to call my own but at some point a 182 will be in the picture, renting a 172 from fbo now.


The 182 is a great plane, but the nose is heavy with the bigger engine and it has a long nose wheel. Put the yoke in the back seat when you flare or you'll 3 point it every time.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Roger that, can't decide between th skyhawk and the 182, love the skyhawk, but with more countries opening up GA the 172 is bringing some premiums on price, just about buy the 182 for the same money, dunno by the time I decide to take the plunge perhaps I have more hours and want to move up to a complex single, maybe pressurized, that would be cool. First thing is to get the wife to fly, she ain't real crazy about it, commercial or private. She used to fly into remote villages in Alaska on bush planes and be dropped off and wait for dog sleds to pick her up.....think those experiences may be a contributing factor.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

,C-150, C-152,C-172,C-182,C-210, T-41,T-37,T-38, C-130, KC-135 A/T/S/U/R, T-39, STEARMAN, B-727, DC-10, MD-10, MD-11
Starting flying in 1968 and will retire this December but will probably keeping flying something until I can't remember where I parked the airplane. Have been also farming/ranching since 1973 but I only raise horse hay now to keep me busy when not flying. Have some unofficial seat time in Huey's and H-1s which is really cool beating the air into submission. Unfortunately flying like golf has gotten too expensive for the average young kid and a lot of people with private airplanes are getting rid of them if they can find a buyer. I've probably flown 40-50 other planes as a safety observer or getting some right seat freebee time but those times are now few and far between.


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

Private Pilot SEL back in early 90;s-then life got in the way and have not been current for over 10 years now. Learned in a 152 and have some time in 172, 182 and just a few hours in Pipers as well as some soaring time. Am also building a Vans RV -6 over the past umpteen years or so but can't eseem to get away from all of the essentials in life long enough to enjoy some of the hobbies. Kids are all out of the house on their own now so that frees up a few more $$ but still don't seem to have the time yet to pick it back up. Need to retire form this hay business some day!!!


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

My neighbor had an RV-6 and it was a real sports car airplane with all the bell and whistles. He flew it all over the country but not much room for luggage or golf clubs. Good luck on finishing your plane.


----------



## Larry NEIL (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi folks, I'm new here and just happened on this GREAT blog!!!
I lost my medical about 10 years ago, but have close to 8000 hrs in most GA aircraft. commercial pilot with instrument, CFIA and multi eng ratings. Time in T-6's (taught aerobatics in one) P-51 Mustang and was Illinois State unlimited aerobatic champ in 1994 and 1995.
Love the sport and loved to fly!! Taught my Son to fly...He flew for Midway Airlines 'til they went belly up, has been corporate for almost 20 years now. Got my Son-in-law flying and He flys Super Hornets (F-18) for the Navy.
I always maintained that "flying upside down is the MOST fun a man could have with his pants on!!!


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Been flyin to the hay field latley! That is awsome. Hour and a half drive, or 20 min flight time


----------

